# TV Show of the Month #2 [Nominations]



## Para (Jul 31, 2010)

You know the drill.

Let's hear 'em.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2010)

Secret Life of an American Teenager
Hung 
Hot In Cleveland


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2010)

Psych
The Good Guys
Burn Notice
White Collar
Royal Pains
Eureka
Warehouse 13
Haven
Covert Affairs


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2010)

Detective said:


> Psych
> The Good Guys
> Burn Notice
> White Collar
> ...



Just 3         .


----------



## Butcher (Jul 31, 2010)

The Good Guys
Spartacus: Blood and Sand


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Just 3         .



My apologies, I didn't know there was a limit now. I was basing my list off the previous nomination thread which didn't have a restriction of eligible shows. See below:

You know the drill.

I also wanted to expand the selection field because of what happened the last time we voted. There are a ton of quality summer shows on right now, so I feel if it's worth it, it's got a good chance to be the TV Show of the Month.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 31, 2010)

Burn Notice 
Psych


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 31, 2010)

The Good Guys
Lie To Me


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you guys not been watching TV!?

The Colony
The Colony
The Colony

Cmon now. 
Second season premiered on tuesday, and i think that its very deserving.
And why are all of the other noms either TNT or HBO 



Mider T said:


> *Secret Life of an American Teenager*
> Hung
> Hot In Cleveland



T, i think your little sister hijacked your account.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Have you guys not been watching TV!?








> And why are all of the other noms either TNT or HBO



USANetwork & SyFy is what you meant to say.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Have you guys not been watching TV!?
> 
> The Colony
> The Colony
> ...



Tbh, I struggled to think of 3 shows that are running new episodes at the moment that I actually watch.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2010)

True Blood
Mad Men
Big Brother 12


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2010)

We haven't done Futurama yet, right? I heard that's a pretty good show.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 1, 2010)

delirium said:


> *We haven't done Futurama yet, right?* I heard that's a pretty good show.



You know the drill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Detective said:


> Psych
> The Good Guys
> Burn Notice
> White Collar
> ...


 I would second this, but I can only pick three. 

Psych
The Good Guys
Warehouse 13


Gotta go with my gut here. I think that any of these would provide more talking points than either White collar or Burn Notice, which are largely formulaic, though White Collar marginally less so. The Good Guys follows a formula, too, but it's a formula for "bamfawesome".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2010)

Only one show:

Psych


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2010)

delirium said:


> We haven't done Futurama yet, right? I heard that's a pretty good show.



I don't know whether this post is a sly attempt at subtle trolling or just innocent inquiry but I don't like it either way. Especially for the fact that a show that had like 1-2 votes in the initial nomination thread, ended up winning. 

And BTW, where is the ONLY 3 NOMINATIONS concept coming from? Is this some unwritten/unofficial rule of NF voting practices since the dawn of the internet?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2010)

No love for Lie to Me?


----------



## Hana (Aug 3, 2010)

Warehouse 13
True Blood
The Good Guys <3333333333

Only shows I'm watching right now.


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, here are my final three nominations:

Psych
The Good Guys
Warehouse 13


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 3, 2010)

I only have three nominations anyway. 

Psych
Burn Notice
The Good Guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

Seems we might have a chance this time. However, the voters, I suspect, are all big fans of New Moon and Justin Beiber. :taichou


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems we might have a chance this time. However, the voters, I suspect, are all big fans of New Moon and Justin Beiber. :taichou



I'm just glad that we're not the only ones who seem to be taking notice of the epic manliness that is The Good Guys. I'm sure Dan Stark would shed badass tears... of sweat. 

However, don't let your guard down in regards to whether we have a shot this time or not. Futurama had like 1-2 votes in the previous nominations and then when it came time to cast the ballots, it curbstomped every other show listed,  in a troll-like fashion(suspicious troll-like fashion that is  ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I suspect something is afoot.

The possibility is either 1) Mods fucking with the poll numbers or 2) the polls can be voted upon by guests. I don't think #2 is an actual option, so I suspect there is a legion of lames out there aligning themselves with the staff in order to ruin our sub-forum chances. Like rigging elections, or cooking books. These Mods are DIRTY.


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> These Mods are DIRTY.



I think we can safely eliminate *Jove* & *YK* from that list of hoodlums. Since we can vouch for their credibility, good character and taste from the fact that they watch Psych(and Castle in YK's case). But I'm sure you'll have your eye on the rest of the rogues gallery like an old man sitting on the porch with a sawed off shotgun, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I think Gooba may be added to the "good" category as well, though I think he did vote for Futurama, I cannot hold that against the guy as he did send me Firefly on DVD.


Otherwise, it's Mod huntin' season. And I got a license to neg.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> No love for Lie to Me?



Isn't that on hiatus?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Isn't that on hiatus?


Comes on Fox Monday nights,before The Good Guys.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 4, 2010)

Batman The Brave and The Bold
Venture Brothers
Family Guy


----------



## Sin (Aug 4, 2010)

Eureka
White Collar
Burn Notice


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Comes on Fox Monday nights,before The Good Guys.



New episodes?


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> New episodes?


Yes. It was on hiatus, but it came back several weeks ago.

Maybe 5.


----------



## Bart (Aug 5, 2010)

True Blood
Skins
True Blood

Oh ... and did I say True Blood?


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 5, 2010)

True Blood!!!


----------



## Burke (Aug 6, 2010)

IKNOWHOWABOUTHEROES!?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2010)

true blood
Entourage


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 8, 2010)

Psych, The Good Guys, Burn Notice


----------



## Para (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, Putting poll up now - any show with two or more nominations will be in it.

and there's no solid 'rule' about the number of nominations you get; it's just easier if you just pick the ones you really want. I took Detective's final answer though.


----------

